# Got Doodles?



## Goeiz (Mar 24, 2018)

These are all just some simple doodles I had to get out of my chest. Most of the times, I prefer them over my more "serious" artwork. They just come out naturally... decent, even if they're unfinished and weird. 

If you've got any simple doodles of your own, don't be afraid to share! I'd love to see 'em.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Mar 24, 2018)

here's something i'm trying to finish: 


here's another little thingy:


----------



## MissNook (Mar 24, 2018)

Little doodle for a new character I wanna use in a comic:


----------



## Goeiz (Mar 24, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> here's something i'm trying to finish: View attachment 29343
> here's another little thingy:



I like how you label objects you intend to draw. That seems nifty.



MissNook said:


> Little doodle for a new character I wanna use in a comic:



That looks pretty good. I actually want to try some concept art for my own OCs and whatnot -mainly because I like the way you can organize it. It just seems satisfying.


----------



## Mosie (Mar 24, 2018)

i've got plenty but here are recent ones i transferred to digital


----------



## Mosie (Mar 24, 2018)

lord thats huge idfk how to change the size @-@


----------



## MissNook (Mar 24, 2018)

Mosie said:


> lord thats huge idfk how to change the size @-@


Use your software to change the resolution of the image, but keep an original one with this dimension for quality means. Then reupload it in the new size.


----------



## Pompadork (Mar 24, 2018)

Boo I don't do nearly enough furry art to have anything recent but this Lil Darlin is still my fav ;0;


----------



## Mosie (Mar 24, 2018)

Wierd on phone it appears just fine @_@


----------



## Goeiz (Apr 14, 2018)

Worked on this cutie yesterday as a remedy for my headache. The sun was hitting my face while I was studying


----------



## Goeiz (Apr 14, 2018)

Mosie said:


> i've got plenty but here are recent ones i transferred to digital





quietinthepeanutgallery said:


> Boo I don't do nearly enough furry art to have anything recent but this Lil Darlin is still my fav ;0;



Awesome stuff, you guys.


----------



## Hound-of-chulainn (Apr 14, 2018)

I mostly doodle digitally, but the overall quality of them depends on my mood.


----------



## Illuminaughty (Apr 14, 2018)

Doodled my character Clovis earlier.


----------



## Hopei (Apr 15, 2018)

Haven't done a sketch dump in ages, took the chance to while others are sharing




Sos for the potato quality, hope its not to hard to see XD


----------



## Goeiz (Apr 15, 2018)

Hound-of-chulainn said:


> I mostly doodle digitally, but the overall quality of them depends on my mood.


Cat doodle is absolutely precious, my dude. 



Illuminaughty said:


> Doodled my character Clovis earlier.


I love your style, it's pretty adorable.



Hopei said:


> Haven't done a sketch dump in ages, took the chance to while others are sharing
> Sos for the potato quality, hope its not to hard to see XD


The quality is fine, lol. Awesome sketches. I hope to reach your level one day.


----------



## Hopei (Apr 16, 2018)

Goeiz said:


> The quality is fine, lol. Awesome sketches. I hope to reach your level one day.



With a decent understanding of form, plenty of photo references and practice you're bound to see improvement. Tho I still have a bad habit of drawing more with the wrist instead of the shoulder, creating short n broken lines, don't take my example on that XD


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## Milkyway Arts (Apr 16, 2018)

I got a few doodles


----------



## narutogod123 (Apr 17, 2018)

I doodle drawings every day for ideas but i like these two


----------



## Goeiz (Apr 17, 2018)

Milkyway Arts said:


> I got a few doodles


Fun Fact: As a kid, I remember I always used to ship Glaceon with Umbreon. Ah, good times.


----------



## Milkyway Arts (Apr 17, 2018)

Goeiz said:


> Fun Fact: As a kid, I remember I always used to ship Glaceon with Umbreon. Ah, good times.



aw that's cute!


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Apr 17, 2018)

finished this but i posted it at a bad time i guess no one seemed to see it


----------



## 134 (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## glitchology (Apr 18, 2018)

This is white-deer 's character 'cause I needed digital practice and he had me sketch his buddy


EDIT: GEEZ IM SORRY THE FILE IS SO BIG DAMN


----------



## Goeiz (May 19, 2018)

Haven't been doing my arts lately, but here's some lazy doodle from a few days ago.


----------



## Fiorabeast (May 19, 2018)

Burro/Donkey writer there (top) is my latest doodle, while Pink Goat (I don't know what to name them...) can be found on my Furaffinity page.
I also have some pencil sketches of humans, but I didn't scan those in yet...

I honestly love doing rough sketches and doodles more than completed works really.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (May 19, 2018)

this is my most recent thingy~


----------



## Dongding (May 19, 2018)

^ That's super cool mang.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (May 19, 2018)

Dongding said:


> ^ That's super cool mang.


thanks!! it's for 150 twitter followers so i made it extra glowy with metallic sharpies


----------



## Hopei (May 21, 2018)

Been busy lately so realy only have time for doodles, got a couple more oc's down n' ready for proper art of them eventually.
 My og oc chibified,  Random ramen.
 still working on this one (could have too much going on) she needs her setting so bad tho, it's hard to show transparency in flats.
 Sum gargoyles/grotesques, below's a proper feral gargoyle oc with ties to a lil story I'm thinking up :3.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (May 21, 2018)

got another! tried a diff style this time


----------



## Fiorabeast (May 22, 2018)

Technically trying to get through my other Mermay illustrations and don't know if I'll be able to finish this but...
I was inspired by the 'Chicken Chicken' video and for some odd reason decided to draw a 'Merchicken' or a failed attempt at designing one... (I actually have a lot more rough sketches of it, it's just this one I only managed to outline nicely).


----------



## pandasayori (May 23, 2018)

Here’s a doodle I’ve been trying to work on for a while now. There are some things that I can’t get the way I want (like the legs), but I’m still enjoying it. Sketching / doodling is always fun!


----------



## Goeiz (May 23, 2018)

Did a sketch of dragon that ended up looking, well, decent. I'm gonna be working on concepts for my leopard gecko fursona next. 

By the way, I'm so glad this thread is filling up with a lot of artwork from participating members. Just know that I admire each and every piece, and it's pretty cool to know that they are being shared here. Keep up the good work!


----------

